# Bustin' Bass



## Bugpac (Mar 24, 2011)

Well #3 made it to the house today. 9 Hr rd trip to get really sucked after being gone 14 days already. 

Updated 12/22/12 here is a pic finished up. can be seen on pg 15


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, Icing on the cake is pulling in my front yard and getting stuck, seems funny i live in ga and i got a wet spot in the front yard, I guess the city needs to fix my water line leak.. No wonder my bill is high.. [-X


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, that's a great looking rig! Congrats! =D>


Hope you get that leak fixed!


----------



## Nussy (Mar 24, 2011)

There's not enough dings and dents! J/k sweet ride!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice! Whats the plan? opcorn:


----------



## georgiaken (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats on your rig.


----------



## njTom (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats on the new rig Bugpac!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 24, 2011)

First on the list is to get it on the water and catch some fish, have not decided the layout etc yet, I will not be decking the entire boat tho. Im not a huge fan of complete deck outs.


----------



## Howard (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope that fits in Yargo! You went big.. =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 24, 2011)

She will fit just fine Howard


----------



## tinboatlover (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm jealous! :LOL2: I can only image what you will do with it. It should definitely be stable though. Oh, at least the leak was in your yard and not your boat. That would have been enough to get you mad. Congrats on a great boat.


----------



## Decatur (Mar 25, 2011)

=D>


----------



## dreadinger (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice, I want one!


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 25, 2011)

That boat is way too big for you. What you need is a nice 1542. Trade ya!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 25, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> That boat is way too big for you. What you need is a nice 1542. Trade ya!




Sounds good, bring her down and 3k in cash and we have a deal


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 25, 2011)

Bugpac that is an awesome boat!!!!


----------



## Zum (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice boat.
What going to be pushing it?
Other then a trolling motor/battery doesn't "need" anything unless you need a live/bait well.
Get her wet and I don't mean on your front lawn.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 26, 2011)

heck i cant even find a trolling motor... Looks like i may have to buy new.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 30, 2011)

well i am making headway, I picked up a used motor guide tour 109 bow mount today. Should arrive friday. Bought it off another forum. Now i need a 100+ for the rear and a fishfinder. Working on getting some quotes on alum to build the inside.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice looking tin. Now get some pics up of you in it with some bass.


----------



## Zum (Mar 30, 2011)

100+ for the rear...WOW
Whats that thing rated at?
I bet she will just about fly with all that hp.
Nice trolling motor,that a 36 volt?


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

What forum was it that you got the t/m from? Im looking for a bow mount for mine. Probably like a 40+ 12v.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 31, 2011)

I think you should make it similar to mine. Make a nice casting deck up front with an open floorplan to have plenty of room for stuff. If you havnt already, the link to


----------



## reedjj (Mar 31, 2011)

I would go with a side console and a floor. The only other thing I would do is cut a piece of wood to fit on on the rear of the boat to cover the gas tank area. Just cut it so it fits on the lower parts of the bench so when someone is using the rear fishing seat they dont fall in there.

Very cool boat.


----------



## Antmunch (Mar 31, 2011)

Zum said:


> 100+ for the rear...WOW
> Whats that thing rated at?
> I bet she will just about fly with all that hp.
> Nice trolling motor,that a 36 volt?




The 109 is 36V. I also believe he was referring to a 100+ thrust trolling motor for the rear. I thinks those hulls are only rated for a 75HP Outboard.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 31, 2011)

Dixie, Yes i plan to have a open floor plan. I hate fully decked boats. Plus in big water, a raised deck may not be that fun riding 30 mph. I didnt see the link.

As Antmunch said, yes 100+ trolling motor, Boat is rated for 75hp. I plan to find a 35-50 for it for big lakes. If you never seen a 18/60 in person, these things are huge.


----------



## Zum (Mar 31, 2011)

You plan on carrying 6+ batteries?
Just wondering,I thought that boat wouldn't be all that heavy and one 36Volt might be enough.
You fish electric only lakes/tournaments?


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 31, 2011)

its like 520 lbs empty. Yes i will carry 6 batterys. the t motor alone weighs 68 lbs.


----------



## Nussy (Mar 31, 2011)

6 batteries....the batteries will weigh as much as the boat.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually more. The battery's weigh 100lbs each. :mrgreen:


----------



## tinboatlover (Apr 1, 2011)

Dang! That's a lot of trolling. I thought I always went overboard. I like the way you think! :LOL2: =D>


----------



## Brine (Apr 1, 2011)

Boat Envy


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok so here is what i came up with. The red represents the floor, I can buy a stock sheet 4x10, Im thinking attach it directly to the ribs with foam underneath, and bending 1" lips on each side to attach the side work to. The blue represent the insides, which will be rod lockers on the top and have minimal storage below the rod lockers, I originally thought i could make doors underneath and house 2 deep plano boxes attached to the door so when they open the trays are accesible. Still working that part out. Doing it this way, everything will be sheet product with bends, no structural tubing etc.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Brine said:


> Boat Envy



Yep, I'm having a hard time following this thread because I am so jealous!


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

kinda like so, Paint sux, so just imagine.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

Then i am thinking i will build a free standing live well in the center, so my daughters, or myself have a place to sit down in the middle.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

Dont forget, the scale is way off in the pictures...


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok, the rear bench seat is huge, I am thinking i will cut a hole in the front, tray it out as its full of foam, and house 3 batterys inside it.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 5, 2011)

Step one, Damn raw alum is bright. I opted to go .125 for the floor. cost me a bit more money but likely worth it in the end. The sides will have a bend at the bottom and rivet to the floor. I still have to rivet it down, I found some high strength rivets at Mcmastercarr.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 5, 2011)

Open floor space is 112.5 " and will be about 46" wide when sides go in.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 5, 2011)

Floor is in permanently, Trolling motor is mounted, and now i got an extra hole in the deck. Moving the seat back gained me 11" and fixed my t motor issue i was having.


----------



## mangelcc (Apr 5, 2011)

I HAVE TO SAY IT ONE MORE TIME "THAT IS AN AWESOME BOAT".


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 5, 2011)

It probably will be the slowest on the lake tho.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I am all done for a little while. Budget is out for a few weeks. Last night i scored a new in box Eagle 640c, and tonight i picked up a 1987 evinrude 9.9. Soon to be 15. Tomorrow it is in the water for the first float, and hopefully a few fish, And I may even get some photos for the contest this month.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Well, I am all done for a little while. Budget is out for a few weeks. Last night i scored a new in box Eagle 640c, and tonight i picked up a 1987 evinrude 9.9. Soon to be 15. Tomorrow it is in the water for the first float, and hopefully a few fish, And I may even get some photos for the contest this month.




Those 640c's are great. I have one and love it. They are discontinued and I got mine new for 179.00. Have fun out there Bug.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am all done for a little while. Budget is out for a few weeks. Last night i scored a new in box Eagle 640c, and tonight i picked up a 1987 evinrude 9.9. Soon to be 15. Tomorrow it is in the water for the first float, and hopefully a few fish, And I may even get some photos for the contest this month.
> ...




179.00 were did you score that at?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bugpac said:
> ...




BPS had them on closeout last summer when they discontinued them. Ole Lanier Jim let me know about them and I picked one up. They have some cheap ones on EBAY too from what I have seen. I havnt looked recently though.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

Fish mark or elite? Mine is actually elite with the gps. I gave 300 for it new in box. cheapest i found was 420.00


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I managed one dink in the few hours I was out, Learned I needed to move a lot of weight rearward "Battery's" and that I need to slide the boat back 1.5' on the trailer as well as add some side boards. The 87 Evinrude 9.9 pushed the boat I believe about 7 mph, I was rather impressed with that, I figured about 5 tops. The 109 easily moves it 4-4.5 on its own. Hope to have the eagle 640 mounted by the weekend and get some gps speeds. The evinrude also has a bad prop, and is 10 pitch, I believe i will be upgrading to a 10x8.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

My rig, And my buddy Jack and his daughter Logan. As you can see she was getting a bit bored on the way out.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Fish mark or elite? Mine is actually elite with the gps. I gave 300 for it new in box. cheapest i found was 420.00




NO gps so you got a great deal. I wish I could afford that model but I just use my Iphone for GPS.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks good on the water, but that picture doesnt do the size of that beast justice.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

Ill get some this weekend beached next to the 12's and 14's, You stopping by the Mini Mee this saturday?


----------



## Zum (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks good in the water.
Scats right along with the trollling motor,still thinking off 2?
I don't think you will go any faster,do you?


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

I likely will need one on the rear for electric only lakes, to at least load the boat, I do believe another 109 rear would improve speed, I need to gps it and see were it truely is now.


----------



## Howard (Apr 7, 2011)

Bugpac, where did you get the 4x8 sheet of aluminum? I need to do my floor also. If you don't mind sharing..... I think I have the same 640 minus the GPS


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

Athens steel, it was 4 x 10, i paid 225.00 for the .125, .090 was 155.00


----------



## tinboatlover (Apr 8, 2011)

I love that boat. I have been seriously considering getting one since my kids are always asking to go out on my current boat. My 16 footer is just not big enough to take out the whole family. I definitely could with yours, but I don't know how much fishing I would get done (4 kids). lol. I was worried about putting a 9.9 on one that big, but I was going to use 2 motors - one for the 9.9 lakes and a larger one for bigger lakes and rivers. Could you post a video of how it runs with a 9.9 on it. Please and thank you. :LOL2:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Ill get some this weekend beached next to the 12's and 14's, You stopping by the Mini Mee this saturday?


Nope, Im chasing those silver fish on Lanier. I got the fever bad.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 12, 2011)

well i have christened the new boat 2x so far, both times put a small dink in the boat. May try number 3 tonight. Got some load guides installed, loads far easier, still a pia to unload solo tho. Haven't heard a peep out of the JA i bought the fishfinder from, looks like i have to dispute paypal tomorrow.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty, I'd go with the flat floor though and screw it down so you can pull it when you poke a hole in it (think positive, it will happen eventually)

Jamie


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 12, 2011)

Little video of the 9.9 on the 18/60 for the guy who asked.

[youtube]GqA95BofmyM[/youtube]


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 12, 2011)

I was gonna take some photos of the boat, After i did the video and manage 1 pic, My internal memory was full, Not the first time I forgot the memory card at home.. :evil:


----------



## jbakerinc (Apr 12, 2011)

not too bad. imo. 8)


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 12, 2011)

I really don't have a clue on the speed. This is a stock 9.9 with a 9.25x10 prop that is damaged to say the least, Looking for a new one now, gonna swap to a 8 pitch.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea it pushes the gaint pretty good  , It looks kinda funny with that big ol' boat and that tiny engine.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 12, 2011)

dc3232 said:


> Yea it pushes the gaint pretty good  , It looks kinda funny with that big ol' boat and that tiny engine.




Wished I could afford a boat that big


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 13, 2011)

so my brand new eagle 640c guy was a chump, Good thing is i got a refund today via paypal.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 13, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> so my brand new eagle 640c guy was a chump, Good thing is i got a refund today via paypal.



Lucky you. I got scammed for a chainsaw about a month ago and I'm still waiting on a refund or some further word from law enforcement. I'd like to get my hands on that guy just for a minute or two.

Boat is looking incredible by the way. =D> That motor pushes it pretty darn well.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Bulldog, Maybe i can get around to getting some numbers on it, I have only had them a week, lol.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 13, 2011)

Gonna try it again, hope to be putting a lowrance 522c igps on the boat first of the week. Purchased it this evening. Probably better with the lowrance than the eagle anyhow, virtually same money. Bulldog, hope you recover your funds.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 17, 2011)

Gps'd the boat today, with the new 8 pitch prop, on the gas engine i seen 8.7, on the 109 bow mount Mg i seen 4.4.


----------



## Bugpac (May 6, 2011)

Well last night i found a 94 johnson 15hp electric start on craigslist, I was on my way to work this am and the guy emailed back, so needles to say i was late to work, and now own a 94 johnson 15 electric start. Put it on the boat when i got home, changed the lower unit oil and the prop and headed for the lake. The nexy guy that comments on here that you barely notice a power difference in a 15 vs a 10 I am going to have my way with. 15 is 50% more power. and i doubled my speed, i think the 9.9 did 8.7 and the 15 gps at 15.5. Dont forget my bare hull weighs 700lbs, plus 300 battery's, 270 me, 100 motor and 100 t motor. 1500 lbs doing 15+ is pretty damn good i think. I got some pics and a video ill post in a bit.


----------



## Bugpac (May 6, 2011)

had to mask the 15 and i got some old tin boat stickers.


----------



## Bugpac (May 6, 2011)

15

[youtube]vXfhHaMeTw0[/youtube]


9.9

[youtube]GqA95BofmyM[/youtube]


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2011)

Much better =D>


----------



## cavman138 (May 8, 2011)

Great boat. That 15 pushes it a lot better than the 9.9. Can't wait to see how you build that beast out. You have a lot of room to really work with her.


----------



## Bugpac (May 9, 2011)

I get 15.5 solo and 12.5 with a 180 lb passenger. I think i can move some stuff around a bit, maybe add a jack plate and pick up some more.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 5, 2011)

do you still have the 9.9, also any updates?


----------



## bulldog (Jul 5, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> Gonna try it again, hope to be putting a lowrance 522c igps on the boat first of the week. Purchased it this evening. Probably better with the lowrance than the eagle anyhow, virtually same money. Bulldog, hope you recover your funds.




How do you like this unit? I just got the same one and I like it so far. I think I may have mounted my transducer too high as it will not register the fish finder at speed.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 12, 2011)

I sold the 9.9 a month or so ago. As for the lowrance, I likely will sell it and put a hds on it.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so i found a little time, and a few extra bucks, Ill be getting back on the boat for some building here real soon. Gonna get a few sheets of alum this week or next, got some cool stuff planned, well see how it goes together. It has helped a bunch fishing out of it since March in deciding what i wanted to build out of it. Also picked up a HDS 5 for the bow, was gonna go 7 just couldn't justify the price difference right now.


----------



## Howard (Aug 18, 2011)

Where are you getting your sheets of aluminum? I priced a 4x8 sheet today, .125 number 5052 alloy for $250.00 Seemed high to me but I am cheap..


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 1, 2011)

This thing is still alive, been so so busy as of late, getting ready to move, once that is done i plan to get this thing modded. Been gone from home all but 4 days in the last 3 weeks, makes it tuff. For those racing guys out there, my team did manage a 1st in class, p7 overall at the 13hrs of VIR this last weekend.


----------



## Brine (Nov 1, 2011)

Good to see ya. What part of the world you headed?


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 1, 2011)

Ft Yargo in a bit, get on some crappie.  Just moving locally..


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 1, 2011)

We are going to try and get out to Ft. Yargo this weekend. Maybe we'll see you if your there.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds good, probably will be out there. Heard the crappie is on fire.


----------



## Jr Branham (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice boat Bugpac, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 4, 2012)

Time to get back at this, any opinions ideas anyone would like to share, My plan right now is to fit it similar to a crappie boat, I will have rod lockers on both sides about 18" wide at top. there will be a lot of space under them to utilize. I don't wanna deck the entire boat. I am also debating cutting out the top of my back seat and adding a storage locker or live-well in there, I think the live-well will be to heavy for the back tho, Needs to be more centrally located, My 3 batteries are located at the back off the front 3rd now, was thinking put one on each side under the rod lockers, then the 3rd under or behind the front deck.

So for now i need to get the plan together then some materials around.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 31, 2012)

This is what i am thinking. Rod lockers on each side, add a livewell in front of the rear bench, and cut 2 hatches in the rear bench for storage.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 31, 2012)

The red represents the actual size of the rod lockers.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Neat looking layout! Would you put the trolling motor batteries at the front of the rod lockers? I would think that as large as the boat is the weight of the live well toward the back wouldn't be a problem. Looking forward to seeing your progress.

Miss Winder yet? :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2012)

I would put 2 batteries forward and 2 rearward. Adding to the front deck as well.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2012)

So, after thinking about it, and talking with my wife, we decided to take the boat and Aluminum to "Not worth mentioning" and let him do his thing. Dropped it off today, Great to finally meet him as well. Im sure he will take pics of the progress, we came up with some cool ideas to utilize a lot of space.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2012)

I still need to figure out what to cover the floor with, carpet, Vinyl or spray.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 8, 2012)

Polishing up my cad skills, been a few yrs.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2012)

been working on live-well plumbing layout. If i can find a screen grabber to work over the a cad window, I could show much higher detail.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2012)

I am using this for a drain, It sits right at the bottom edge.






Then i am using a 1.5" thru hull for the overflow drain, 2 spray heads one from transom mount pump, and other for tank mounted pump.


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice. I put together my little sea nymph for a 10 hp lake that is close to me...its super light and flies with my old mec 9.8 ... I made the mistake of looking at boats at Bass pro...that 18 foot one looks so nice...

But I have what I have for a few years....One day...until then I'll just watch your build


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Jason.

Well i took a piece of my bench seat to finish-master today, they scanned it and mixed me up a qt of paint, Wet it looks a shade light, she said it would dry a bit darker she thought, She also gave me a pint of flatten-er, said i had to play with it. So ill mix up like 2oz and do some testing. Said they would re tint it for free if i was unhappy with it. I think it will be fine, its just a boat, I plan to paint the entire deck so it does match.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 18, 2012)

When are you going to get your boat back? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 19, 2012)

Supose to get Saturday, I'm anxiuos to get it back as well. Got a lot to do on it after it gets back.


----------



## shanko92 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Polishing up my cad skills, been a few yrs.


i'm really anxious to see what it looks like! this is the identical boat to mine, and i'm thinking about doing some similar mods. all your ideas look great, and you'll end up with a great finished product!

could you label your cad drawing a bit so i can see how that will look on the top view of the boat? thanks!

i tried to get 3d models from tracker because i have 3d software access at work, but no luck. it would have made all the design really easy!


----------



## johnlaqua (Apr 26, 2012)

now i know i want a jon boat, thanks man! awesome boat, cant wait to see what you do with it in the end and watch along the way, ill check religiously


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 27, 2012)

shanko92 said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Polishing up my cad skills, been a few yrs.
> ...


 I will see what i can do. I actually thought about scaling the whole boat in cad, I cant 3d model im just a novice at it.

Picture this drawing from the back of your front deck, to the frontside of your rear bench.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

A little Fab Porn.


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok so how stable is that thing. As big as they are I would imagine that its like walking around on the dock. I can't stop looking at the Tracker site. I haven't even had time to fish mine..lol...

Can't wait to see it when you get done.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

U could stand on the sides.


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 29, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> U could stand on the sides.




That is very nice... I figured as much :mrgreen:


----------



## shanko92 (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks for the help with the drawing! that makes more sense now that i see it correctly. looking really good!

my dad was able to pick up about 40' of 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 1/4" aluminum angle for me at a scrap yard for $20. so that plus the build you've got is making me more anxious to get to work on mine!

keep coming with the build pics!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 30, 2012)

So he is a real person? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> So he is a real person? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



Most of the time.... :shock:


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

Nice build thus far, can't wait to see how your finished product looks...


----------



## Bugpac (May 5, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Nice build thus far, can't wait to see how your finished product looks...



Ya, I agree, I can't wait either.


----------



## Bugpac (May 7, 2012)

It,s getting oh so close. Man this thing is gonna look good with some paint on it.


----------



## franner11 (May 7, 2012)

I don't know about y'all, but I'm drooling! =P~ 

Nice work so far!!!


----------



## Bugpac (May 7, 2012)

"Not worth mentioning" has did all the fab work. I designed it, he added his touches, and I get all the finish work.


----------



## Brine (May 7, 2012)

You should have him make that middle area water-tight, fill it up, put in an aerator, and have your own jacuzzi tub when the fish aint bitin'. 8)


----------



## Bugpac (May 7, 2012)

Brine said:


> You should have him make that middle area water-tight, fill it up, put in an aerator, and have your own jacuzzi tub when the fish aint bitin'. 8)


 Then i wont have any room for my center console. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac (May 9, 2012)

Boat is back at the house, I have a lot of work to do to prep for paint, seams to fill, sanding, and some grinding to get fitment perfect. Ordered my wire today at https://www.Tinnedmarinewire.com. Was planning to fish a tournament next weekend, But the setback in the fabrication, and now the extensive prep work, It likely just wont happen. Goal now is to try and paint on Sunday, then its easy from there. was looking at the devcon metal fill to do some work, but at 70.00 for 1 lb i just dont know, has anyone tried the pc 11 epoxy? It is a 2 part as well, that claims machine ability. And at 12.00 per 1/2 lb looks much more affordable.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 10, 2012)

Looking good. If you need a hand, let me know.


----------



## 65tuxedo (May 10, 2012)

Good looking boat. Anxious to see what you do with it. Congrats.


----------



## fender66 (May 10, 2012)

This is one of the nicest, well thought out/planned builds I've seen. Very nice Bugpac.


----------



## Bugpac (May 11, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> Looking good. If you need a hand, let me know.



If you can, stop over Saturday and have a look, maybe I am being to anal about a few things, would welcome your opinions.

Thanks guys. I'm seriously debating ordering some hydroturf or some vinyl.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 11, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> DaveInGA said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good. If you need a hand, let me know.
> ...



What time you going to be up? Saturday is a good day for me.


----------



## Bugpac (May 11, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > DaveInGA said:
> ...



Ill get up around 10ish.


----------



## Brine (May 11, 2012)

Supposed to rain on Sunday :evil: 

What's the metal fill for?

Hurry up and get that boat done so I can take your money next week :LOL2: 

I'm fishing tomorrow at Black Shoals if you wanna go. Buzz me if so.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 11, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> DaveInGA said:
> 
> 
> > What time you going to be up? Saturday is a good day for me.
> ...



See ya at 12. Call me before 11 if you decide to go fishing instead.


----------



## Sharpix (May 12, 2012)

I like your boat a lot! Its the biggest lightest boat i could ever like. Fitting the thing with an aluminum flat floor would be a huge room for anything, including the domino table, the bar, a 52" Flat TV and all  

Our case was having a 1232 jonboat for 3 decades, then we went after a boat like yours, we liked a open space floor plan, but after fiddling with the dealer, we ended up with a equipped, factory decked with storage and rod lockered Lowe Roughneck 1760 with a 4 stroke 60hp.

I can imagine how you feel. You've got an amazing big agile boat. Congratulations! 8)


----------



## Bugpac (May 12, 2012)

Thanks sharpix.

I made some progress today on some plumbing, had a guy over to look at remaking some parts that are not up to my standards. Daveinga was over helping me do a few things. Paint is out of the question till next weekend, there is just to many things to fix and prep prior to that point. Definitley kicking myself for some stupid decisions i have made in the last month, now i just gotta spend more to resolve them.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 13, 2012)

Since your a bass buster, thought I'd show ya a little Florida bass action that was going on down in Vero Beach...


----------



## Bugpac (May 14, 2012)

Few pictures of what i just spent 2300.00 to have done with labor and materials. Not to big of smile on my face.

First pic will see how far off the rod locker hatch, and the tackle box hatch is off the deck height port side.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0147.jpg

Next picture just show the grinder removed far to much material to make a nice corner.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0148.jpg

Port side seat hatch gaps. They do not look uniform to me.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0149.jpg

https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0150.jpg

Some more deck height irregularity.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0151.jpg

Didn't have the skill to weld this solid without warping, Tho i have seen welders weld pop cans together, all about letting stuff cool down.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0152.jpg

Some more to much grinder not enough material.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0153.jpg
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0154.jpg

Weld thru I had to remove prior to installing my drain, recommended by the builder, he was well aware the drain sat in the corner.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0155.jpg

Some un square hatches.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0156.jpg

No return lip, per his discretion, 8'2 hatch is suppose to rest on the two angle pieces welded in. This is the most disapointing part of the entire build to me. And it rests right on the lower radius.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0157.jpg
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0163.jpg
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0162.jpg

Really missed square on this hatch.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0161.jpg

More rivets to cut time and add profit. I thought i was paying for a welder. And was under the impression rivets were being used on the ribs as he didnt want the weld to affect the paint.
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q316/bugpac/Boat/100_0158.jpg


I never put the square on till today, I likely would have asked for even more compensation. As of right now, I was gonna have 4 of the 6 hatches rebent, now i will actually have to take the boat and have the hatches rebent as the holes are not square. So to say the very least, I am very very disappointed in the craftsmanship I received. I was really looking for a professional job as this boat was bought brand new. I wasn't looking to save money nor cut corners, I would have gladly paid for a quality job. The time frame doubled from original, And the builder said he was sick. I would have much rather he said he couldn't handle the job. Even tho he put in about 3hr of work in the original time frame stated to complete the job. I feel he then just rushed to get done, and I feel if I hadn't kept after him it would still be sitting getting bogus tales of how far the progress was along to me. Maybe I,m just being to picky, but from the few people I have had look at it, It seems I am spot on in what I expected to see. I did pay the entire amount owed as I wanted my boat back in my possession, and we met on the side of the highway to take delivery. Regardless of that, I have had a chance to look it over better and feel I am entitled to have the crap reworked or some compensation for me to have it done elsewere. Also he was 100% aware this boat was being painted.

Ill have to resize pics to img code them, sorry about the links, but they will show a much better picture.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 14, 2012)

I've seen this boat in person and I don't think you're being picky. This actually looks worse in person than in the pictures folks.

Things I noted while viewing the boat in person:

1. Incomplete welding seams all over the boat. Long areas that were spot welded when they should of had complete welds.

2. Poor welds that were ground down and are already starting to crack.

3. Oddly shaped hatch lids every where.

4. No middle support bracket on any of the hatches, even those long eight footers.

5. Huge gaps around hatches, doubt carpeting could close some of those gaps.

6. 1/4" drop off from front deck to beginning of custom work. Just enough to possibly cause stumbling when moving around boat.

7. Stuff riveted for no apparent reason that could have been welded. Still scratching heads as to why so much riveting on a high dollar custom job.

8. Couple of ugly looking brackets riveted where battery trays were supposed to be. Based on the size of the batteries I saw, no way those could support the tall Group 31 batteries Bugpac was intending to use.

9. Monster glob of weld right in the way where the drain hole needed to be drilled.

10. Grinding and polishing on all the sheet metal for no apparent reason I could see. I understand doing that in the areas needing welding, but I don't understand doing that every where. Used up a lot of time better spent elsewhere.

I hope the fella you contracted to do the job works with you to make you happy. I'm a big believer in customer service. To me, the customer is always right (within reason) and a contractor stands and lives/dies on his reputation. When he's paid to do a custom job and do it right, it should be done right. 

I understand if he makes a mistake, but he should either fix it or refund the customer's money. After all, when you hire a custom job, you want custom quality, not mediocre production quality, much less sloppy shade tree work.

I feel with professional tools, I could easily do better work at home than what you've gotten there. I would probably have to take that whole thing out and if not start over, at least rework it and get it right. That work is not acceptable quality for a hired professional. Good luck in getting the situation resolved.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are disappointed with the work that was done on your boat. I hope that this situation works out for all that are involved. 

I do however like the lay out of the boat and again I hope everything turns out right.


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2012)

> That work is not acceptable quality for a hired professional. Good luck in getting the situation resolved.



Agreed. Not for that amount of $$$.

Good luck. I'm not sure how I'd handle this.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the spotty work, hope it all gets taken care of...


----------



## hsiftac (May 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that, hope you can resolve the situation and get the job your money paid for


----------



## Bugpac (May 20, 2012)

Today my wife and I dropped the boat of to a guy I know, He is a professional fabricator full time. He re bent all the hatches, Added battery trays up front, and welded the deck seams continuous. On the way up one of my seat hatches blew open, the way they are hinged they don't open and lay back flat, Or they didn't anyway, they will now. So the hatch lid blows open and I noticed it in the mirror it getting closer and closer to being opened all the way. When I got to the house the hatch lid destroyed the hinge and actually sheared 5 rivets clean off, I was amazed. Another thing I will be changing is the rivets used in the lids, I will be putting the high strength ones in like I used on the floor. I will also be raising the hinges so the pin is above the deck, There round they should not be that bad on the feet. Then the hinges wont spring, and the hatches can lay flat when opened if need be. Originally the seat hatches opened to the rear, That just isn't gonna work, I had him weld the holes up were they were riveted in the deck and will be opening them to the side. I used .060 1/8 pin hinges as well, Next time I ever use a hinge on a hatch it will be the .075 3/16 pin no doubt. I may even use them on this, Just getting tired of spending money on things 2x. I could have upgrade for 27.00 the first time, Instead of spending 80.00 round 2. Live and learn I guess. Ill try to get some pictures up in the next few days, Worked yesterday and got all my thru hulls, pumps etc in, got to get a bit more hose and thats done. Gonna work on wiring, and paint prep this week, gonna try and paint on friday.


----------



## thegr8cody (May 20, 2012)

My hinges are a hair above the lids and I wish I wouldve lowered them.i havent stepped on one but ive put my knee on them two or three times and in 90 degree weather I thought it was gonna burn through my leg they get hot. If I was you I would try to put an extra piece of carpet over the hinge somehow, thats what im gonna try to do


----------



## Bugpac (May 20, 2012)

As of right now my boat is just painted. I may do some vinyl or some sort of mat later on.


----------



## Bugpac (May 21, 2012)

The hatches are far superior in strength with the return lips.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 21, 2012)

Hatch looks much better. I'm surprised you didn't put spine supports in though.


----------



## Bugpac (May 22, 2012)

Dont need with the bent edges.


----------



## Jr Branham (May 23, 2012)

Bug,
Looking foward to paint. Will you list the materials you are gonna use to paint with. Put some color on that thing, get rid of the standard green.


----------



## Bugpac (May 24, 2012)

Im using some inexpensive nason acrylic enamel paint, adding flatten-er to it to tone it down "I hope", using some 2 part urethane primer, gonna put it on good and thick in light coats of coarse, to help hide some of the bs, And then I used self etching aerosol cans from the paint supply store.

Today I got the pc 11 marine grade epoxy putty on to help cover up the crappy job that was done lining up the sheet to the existing seat/deck, I had it welded all the way across and got it ground down, then applied the pc 11 like bondo. Hope it work, I imagine I am goona be repairing cracks for the next 3 yrs anyhow due to insufficient material being left were the corners were welded etc.


----------



## Brine (May 24, 2012)

How does that boatcover work? I cant see what's holding it up.


----------



## Bugpac (May 25, 2012)

If you would ever stop by you would see!  its a canopy, i just got 1 section of the leg on.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 25, 2012)

I was there today. Boat is starting to look a lot better. Canopy works nice the way Bugpac has it set up. Ya oughta stop by Brine.


----------



## Brine (May 25, 2012)

Too many fish to NOT catch :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac (May 26, 2012)

Brine said:


> Too many fish to NOT catch :LOL2:



Ah to funny, If I wouldn't have listened to you I would be fishing not fixing !! =D> :fishing2:


----------



## Bugpac (May 26, 2012)

Spent most of the day getting the boat in primer, Lot of scotch bright and masking. Gonna hit it with super fine scotch bright in the am and paint the green. Its way far from being a perfect paint job. Im concentrating most on the uprights, and the drip rails etc, as I likely will put something on the floor surface later on. Have to sand and pprime all the hatches as well yet.

Shot self etching primer, then some nason urethane primer over the top. Paint is acrylic enamel, I am adding flattener to it to dull it down, If it doesn't flat out enough i will super fine scotch bright the finish to dull it.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 26, 2012)

Looking good so far. What's the light color in the back?


----------



## Bugpac (May 26, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> Looking good so far. What's the light color in the back?


 Just the lighting.


----------



## Bugpac (May 27, 2012)

Color match was almost perfect, it isnt fully dry yet, I hoped the flattener would flatten a bit more, I am 99% certain I am going to grizzly grip the top surface to cover the crappy fabrication work, you can see every single spot, I emailed them about color matching haven't heard back, I may go with a gray, and leave a 1" border around all the edges. And I painted outside with a bit of wind today, Had to get it done or risk rain for the next 4 days. Still have to do the hatches/bulkhead.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 8, 2012)

Haven't had a lot of free time, gonna paint the hatches tomorrow, and get some wiring etc done, will add some pics at the end of the weekend.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 8, 2012)

Paint turned out real nice.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 9, 2012)

What a beast of a build. Eager to see the finished product.

Coming along nicely.

T.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 10, 2012)

Making progress, I got all the hatches painted, and all but the rod lockers riveted on, got to order some more rivets, I got all the wires pulled and added a second piece of conduit to the opposite side. Picked up a second bass pro single bank charger for battery number 4 today.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 10, 2012)

Also decided I will be going with this color grizzly grip on the flat deck surfaces, I decided to paint them first as I wanted all my drip rails, hatch edges etc green, the paint will make an excellent primer surface for the grizzly grip, I will run the da over the entire flat surface with 60 grit, wash it off and roll on the grizzly grip.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 11, 2012)

Spent some time last night drawing up a dash for the front deck, it will house the switch panel, and the stereo. The Lowrance will sit on top of it. My buddy is gonna waterjet the parts and bend them up for me. the sides will bolt on, which will actually hold the dash to the deck at the same time. Should work really well.

Switch panel.






Stereo.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks good, great planning on the dash =D>


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jun 13, 2012)

Your boat looks amazing...great job so far. What paint/color did you use? Im going to paint my 12' jon...and want to go with the same color. thanks and look forward to the progress on your boat.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 14, 2012)

I had the paint matched at the paint store, they scanned a piece of the seat cut out. I did mine in acrylic enamel, best bet would be to do it base/clear and use the ultra flat clear. I added flattening agent to mine, but it still has a decent shine. I wanted it to be as dull as possible.

Hope to have the dash mid next week. Revised a few pieces etc, and I think he was gonna have it cut today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 15, 2012)

So I got all the hatches mounted, I added some rubber bumpers to get rid of the tinny effect people complain about, they cost 2.00 for 100. Got to finish up the wiring, add one hose to my plumbing this weekend. Grizzly grip is arriving Monday, that will have to wait until next weekend to get put down. Boat should be 100% complete next weekend. Can't wait too get it back in the water. Going to get the rod lockers lined as well this weekend and get everything cleaned up. I could only install the rubber bumpers on the hatches I had made, the original hatches that were 1/2 donkey built don't have a lip so ill have to figure out a different alternative. When we remade the new ones we cut the height down 1/16th to accommodate the bumpers.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 15, 2012)

Boat is looking great!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll bet you can hardly wait to get back out on the water! Hope I run into you at Yargo one day soon.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 15, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Boat is looking great!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll bet you can hardly wait to get back out on the water! Hope I run into you at Yargo one day soon.



Same here, Ill be there before to long.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jun 15, 2012)

Bug,

Looking good. I got that rubber mat (I picked up from Academy Sports we talked about) installed. Used some PL metal flashing sealant to stick it down. Worked great like that and didn't melt the rubber mat. Would do a good job on your rod lockers I'm thinking and not too expensive.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 15, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> Bug,
> 
> Looking good. I got that rubber mat (I picked up from Academy Sports we talked about) installed. Used some PL metal flashing sealant to stick it down. Worked great like that and didn't melt the rubber mat. Would do a good job on your rod lockers I'm thinking and not too expensive.


Got the mat today, the pl construction adhesive we talked about?


----------



## DaveInGA (Jun 16, 2012)

yes, I think so


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 17, 2012)

Everything under the seat is done, just need to clean up a bit. All the batterys are mounted, plumbing is done, tried the livewell out tonight, works perfect. Got to get my dash, and install the switch panel and stereo. Working in the confined space of the seat is a real pita!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks nice and clean - gettin closer to fishing time


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 18, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Looks nice and clean - gettin closer to fishing time


Grizzly Grip arrived today, will be getting that laid Saturday. When you did yours did you do 2 coats? As for taping, I was thinking putting 2 layers of tape and peeling first off after first coat, seems like it wouldn't come off well once material dries. Just waiting on the dash, Should be in the water in 2 weeks.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 18, 2012)

I did do two coats. I used a single layer of the blue painters tape without any issues. You might want to give that new green tape (Frog Tape?) a try. I seen people use it and it produced some really clean lines. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 18, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I did do two coats. I used a single layer of the blue painters tape without any issues. You might want to give that new green tape (Frog Tape?) a try. I seen people use it and it produced some really clean lines. Let us know how it turns out.




So when you pulled the tape, the first coat cut clean with the tape line? How long did you let the first coat dry prior to second coating?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bug - I don't remember the actual time between coats but the first coat was just about dry before we applied the next one. You mat want to shoot them an e-mail and find out for sure what they recommend for dry time between coats. 

I still have had no issues at all with this product and would use it again.

Good luck, can't wait to see the finished masterpiece


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 24, 2012)

Grizzly gripped!!

I did the grizzly grip different then planned, I taped below the radius, and put the grizzly grip around the radius, figured this way if my tape lines were not perfect they would be less noticeable. I used the blue painters tape. You have to get that stuff off as soon as you get the second coat on. I sanded all the surfaces with 180 on the Da, hand sanded all the radius's, wiped with a wet cloth to remove as much dust as possible. Then I wiped with acetone, and started painting, I used one full gallon, and only 2 of the recommended 4" rollers, They recommend 2 each of the 4/9" rollers per gallon, IMO don't waste your money on the 9" rollers. Stick to the 4's. They make enough mess, I can only imagine the stuff slinging off a 9" roller. These rollers they have would be excellent for steel flex as well. I have steel flexed 2 boats, and would have loved to have these rollers.

I only waited 1 hr between coats, It was all pretty much dry to touch, I put it on heavy were the shotty seam work was, That was still a bit wet, It covered them up very well, Now only I and the guy who did it know its there. They only recommend waiting to avoid the first coat pulling up when you roll over it, this stuff is super sticky!


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 24, 2012)

Bugpac,

The boat looks great! Looking forward to seeing it on the water!


----------



## Brine (Jun 24, 2012)

Man, the boat looks great. =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I can finally see the prize. 1 month ago I wanted to take this thing to the scrap yard. Its cooling off at my house a little. :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveInGA (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like a fishing boat about ready to go to me. Great job dude.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 25, 2012)

So when we were designing this boat, We made these hatches so they just sat in there, after getting it home and having need to order 2 new hinges for the seat hatches, I decided to hinge these as well, after I hinged them, I discovered why we didn't in the beginning. They will hit the motor when the gas engine is on the boat. So my choice was to unhinge them "Not gonna happen", Cut them to clear the engine, probably a 75.00 bill to have welded were they get cut."Also not gonna happen" Or put a jackplate on the boat, Obviously I choose jack plate, as I wanted one anyhow. The TH marine is 85.00 plus ship/tax at bass pro. Probably go that route, I would rather build just to say I did, but will take to long I think. Haven't decided I procrastinate a lot.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bug - Are you happy with the grizzly grip - Did you have to prime or not - When I put mine on they told me no primer for wood was needed I am just curious if you needed to with the aluminum. 

My next build will be all aluminum just don't tell the wife.


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 25, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Bug - Are you happy with the grizzly grip - Did you have to prime or not - When I put mine on they told me no primer for wood was needed I am just curious if you needed to with the aluminum.
> 
> My next build will be all aluminum just don't tell the wife.



I was very happy with how well the product Installed, I actually did the Ggrip at last resort to cover up the flaws, But I like it very much now that I have done it. I will have to report back on that in a month or so. I put it on over the paint, as you noticed I painted first, I did this to get all the rain edges etc, But the ggrip can apply directly to a painted surface with sanding.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 1, 2012)

Haven't did a bunch on the boat this week, I actually bought a new tow vehicle, I figured after 38 yrs it was about time to buy new. I did manage to cut the rod locker liner today, Tomorrow I am going to apply the grizzly grip to the bottom floor in the boat. I have to sand, etch prime, then apply two coats of the Grizzly. I still need to add the jack plate, And get the dash installed, My buddy has been real busy and hasn't got the dash cut out and bent up yet. My new tow vehicle doesn't have a reese hitch from the factory. And im not opening the hole on the bumper up. I ordered a hitch today at Advanced Auto Parts, got to love the online coupons. will take a week to get, and 15 minutes to install. Seems its over a hundred degrees, I'm not sure I wanna be on the lake anyhow. The new tow rig is a 2012 Silverado Ls crew cab, 2x4, Just got the 4.8 v8, 20 mpg highway, and the base model, plus a few dealer installed options. The 4.8 has plenty of power for my needs, Im sure it will haul the boat with ease at 295 hp. Rick Hendricks Chevrolet is a great place to buy. I told them what I could spend Monthly, And they cut the price dramatically to make it happen.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats! Good looking ride! =D> Hope you get lots of years of enjoyment with it.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice ride, wish my four door Ford had the smaller motor like that one does. Much better on gasoline.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 2, 2012)

I did manage to beat the heat today and get the rest of the Grizzly Grip applied. Now it is down to final assembly, Glue the rod locker liners in, put the t motor back on, and the fish finder. Load all my gear in, and go fishing. Hope to get the dash piece this week, will be a rather quick install, the wires are there, just need to mount stuff up. I will probably order my jack plate on Friday. should take just a few days. Plan to be on the water weekend after next jack plate or not. I got to clean some stuff up, And Ill get some new pics tomorrow up.


----------



## Brine (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweet Ride Bug =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 6, 2012)

Dash is built, got to add some paint and get it mounted up. Guess when i figure out how to upload via i phone i will share a picture.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 6, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Dash is built, got to add some paint and get it mounted up. Guess when i figure out how to upload via i phone i will share a picture.


Plz be sure to include with the picture when you figure it out! Ive been trying to figure it out to.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 7, 2012)

So from this.






to this.


----------



## bigwave (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome job on the dashboard. How did you make the cuts?


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 7, 2012)

It was cut on a waterjet machine.


----------



## bigwave (Jul 7, 2012)

Once again awesome job, got to love technology.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 7, 2012)

My same buddy who cut it out for me, taught me to somewhat use auto cad via skype. It was pretty fun to learn, and actually rather enjoyable to just set and draw random stuff. He cut it on the waterjet, folded it, and put all the rivnuts in. He shipped it today, I hope to see mid week. Old friend back in Michigan, hence the reason he taught me Autocad via skype. Nowdays technology allows us to really dream up, draw, and have the custom piece built/assembled in no time flat.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 7, 2012)

The dash looks great! I assume a switch panel is going in the rectangular hole, what's going in the round one?


----------



## Kochy (Jul 7, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Haven't did a bunch on the boat this week, I actually bought a new tow vehicle, I figured after 38 yrs it was about time to buy new. I did manage to cut the rod locker liner today, Tomorrow I am going to apply the grizzly grip to the bottom floor in the boat. I have to sand, etch prime, then apply two coats of the Grizzly. I still need to add the jack plate, And get the dash installed, My buddy has been real busy and hasn't got the dash cut out and bent up yet. My new tow vehicle doesn't have a reese hitch from the factory. And im not opening the hole on the bumper up. I ordered a hitch today at Advanced Auto Parts, got to love the online coupons. will take a week to get, and 15 minutes to install. Seems its over a hundred degrees, I'm not sure I wanna be on the lake anyhow. The new tow rig is a 2012 Silverado Ls crew cab, 2x4, Just got the 4.8 v8, 20 mpg highway, and the base model, plus a few dealer installed options. The 4.8 has plenty of power for my needs, Im sure it will haul the boat with ease at 295 hp. Rick Hendricks Chevrolet is a great place to buy. I told them what I could spend Monthly, And they cut the price dramatically to make it happen.



Holy Crap. I got a 2000 Silverado, 2 door. with a 6 foot bed step side, with a V8 and I only get 13mpg lol. Dang I Saw 20 on your new one Its amazing how my truck is like way smaller and I get worst gas mileage lol.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 7, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> The dash looks great! I assume a switch panel is going in the rectangular hole, what's going in the round one?



round hole is for a stereo. Gill, next Sunday Brine and I are hitting Yargo with the boat. If your free come on out, You can show us how to catch some fish. 



Kochy said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't did a bunch on the boat this week, I actually bought a new tow vehicle, I figured after 38 yrs it was about time to buy new. I did manage to cut the rod locker liner today, Tomorrow I am going to apply the grizzly grip to the bottom floor in the boat. I have to sand, etch prime, then apply two coats of the Grizzly. I still need to add the jack plate, And get the dash installed, My buddy has been real busy and hasn't got the dash cut out and bent up yet. My new tow vehicle doesn't have a reese hitch from the factory. And im not opening the hole on the bumper up. I ordered a hitch today at Advanced Auto Parts, got to love the online coupons. will take a week to get, and 15 minutes to install. Seems its over a hundred degrees, I'm not sure I wanna be on the lake anyhow. The new tow rig is a 2012 Silverado Ls crew cab, 2x4, Just got the 4.8 v8, 20 mpg highway, and the base model, plus a few dealer installed options. The 4.8 has plenty of power for my needs, Im sure it will haul the boat with ease at 295 hp. Rick Hendricks Chevrolet is a great place to buy. I told them what I could spend Monthly, And they cut the price dramatically to make it happen.
> ...



they actually advertise 19, expected range for most drivers in fine print is 17-23


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 7, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> > The dash looks great! I assume a switch panel is going in the rectangular hole, what's going in the round one?



round hole is for a stereo. Gill, next Sunday Brine and I are hitting Yargo with the boat. If your free come on out, You can show us how to catch some fish. 

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: I had my hat handed to me on Yargo this year. But have done alright on Sandy Creek. Hope to see you!


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 8, 2012)

Got my trolling motor back on, It has anderson connectors instead of the typical old plug, I was trying to think how i could make it clean install, what i came up with was to unclamp the power wire and stick it under the pedal, I then clamped the transducer wire back thru the slot. ran both thru a hole under the pedal to the underside of the deck, I think it turned out really clean, I then ran the transducer over and back up thru the deck with the rest of the forward control wiring to come up underneath my dash. Im happy how it turned out. Im gonna try and replace the bunk boards next weekend after we get done fishing Sunday, while the boat is in the water, Im gonna move it backwards on the trailer a tad to, as it is a bit tounge heavy now. I also drilled a 1.5" drain hole in front of the livewell, it drains excellent now, I just need to find or cut a screen for it.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 8, 2012)

It is amazing what the flash does to the coloring in the pictures.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 9, 2012)

Bug,

You got a lot done yesterday since I was there. It's crazy how much time doing stuff like figuring out how to run wiring and getting holes drilled and the stuff installed takes. But the result is well worth it.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 9, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> Bug,
> 
> You got a lot done yesterday since I was there. It's crazy how much time doing stuff like figuring out how to run wiring and getting holes drilled and the stuff installed takes. But the result is well worth it.



That hole sucked, I had to go thru the aluminum wall, then bore a hole thru the foam, darn hatch fell on my head when I slid out from the underside. :mrgreen: I just need the dash so I can button up wiring, and put the bulkhead in. Only thing I lack to do it the way I want now is the Jackplate, May order next week.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 9, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> DaveInGA said:
> 
> 
> > Bug,
> ...



You are so close your boat can smell the water now.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 15, 2012)

Got the boat pretty much finished up last night, Took it for a splash today, checked out the livewell, etc, no leaking fittings and the overflow keeps up perfectly. I was going in knowing I would likely loose a bunch of speed for the added 500lbs, Estimating. It seems the bow is up pretty good at Wot, I gotta work on that, I will be adding a mini jacker in the next few weeks. I also haven't purchased my radio yet, and the dash assembly needs to come back out for paint. I only stayed on the lake for about 1 1/2 hours, it was hot out there today, I managed one short fish, I really wasn't trying hard, I was playing with the boat more than anything. Truck pulls it great. Few pics.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 16, 2012)

When you gonna fill the hole in the dashboard for the radio?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks great - glad to hear that everything kinda worked out on the maiden voyage =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 15, 2012)

Ordered a th marine mini jacker for it today, hope to try it out in a few weeks.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 15, 2012)

Let us know how the testing of the mini jacker goes, I have been thinking about a manual jack plate.


----------



## DaveInGA (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking good dude. Can't wait to hear about the mini jacker and hear how the radio performs.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 18, 2012)

Well just got taptalk well see how this goes.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 18, 2012)

Guess it worked, dont pay no attention to my broken bunks, there getting replaced soon!


----------



## Zum (Aug 18, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Guess it worked, dont pay no attention to my broken bunks, there getting replaced soon!


Lol...I was wondering if you had a tilt trailer.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 18, 2012)

No, there just rotten, my boat is actually to far forward because the 2x4 even new isn't gonna keep the transom from fish hooking, IMO the transom needs to set over a bracket, not just the board. I'm gonna redo the bunks and hang a bracket out to support it, or use 4x4's.


----------



## You Know (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 22, 2012)

Coming along nicely...another build I enjoy following!


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, this whole project really disappointed me for a bit with the crappy job i paid for, but I'm beginning to see the upsides, had it out last Sunday and caught a couple, plan to this Sunday as well, then a tourney the following Sunday.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 18, 2012)

What size is your outboard? Sick little boat you got there man.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 18, 2012)

I just got a 15 hp on it, im looking for a 35 now to fish some bigger water.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 18, 2012)

True, well good job bud.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2013)

Time for some upgrades, I just recently moved and finally have a small shop behind the house, my trailer is for a 20/72, I decided to take 18" off the tounge to get overall length to 22.5 feet. Doing so i found my receiver was in need of rebuild. So i got the parts to take care of that. Adding a hds 10 this yr with structure scan, hds should be here mid week, got to buy the lss unit still, probbaly buy used. Got to figure out what mount i want to use now. First club tourney is 2/16.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2013)

I also recently sold my 15hp to another tin boat member, looking at another 18' boat with a 35, hope to acquire it and transform the 35 to my boat via removable center console i had imagined when building this boat.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 2, 2013)

i removed the 2 thru bolts, and replaced with 4 individual bolts to keep from squeezing the tounge.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2013)

Made a little upgrade this week, was gonna wait on the lss1 but found a great deal at bbc yesterday. Adding that next week.


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 26, 2013)

I am impressed with the build, and it turned out great. Nice work and way to do it right!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks. I need to add some graphics, any vector drawing guys pm me if your interested in making a few bucks.


----------



## TMax27 (Mar 26, 2013)

Bugpac said:


> So from this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bugpac, what is the 2 smaller pieces? Mounting tabs?


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, they riveted to the deck.


----------



## TMax27 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bugpac said:


> Yes, they riveted to the deck.



Thanks!


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 29, 2013)

That boat came out sweet bud, you ever get a 35hp for it?


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337413#p337413 said:


> Gators5220 » Yesterday, 22:41[/url]"]That boat came out sweet bud, you ever get a 35hp for it?


No. I been super busy. Hardly time to fish. I may do that this yr tho and hit some larger lakes.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 30, 2013)

Bugpac, your boat turned out awesome. What thickness is the aluminum you used for the build?


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337429#p337429 said:


> RStewart » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]Bugpac, your boat turned out awesome. What thickness is the aluminum you used for the build?


.100 on deck. .125 on hatches. .125 main floor. .065 drop in hatches.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337430#p337430 said:


> Bugpac » Mon Dec 30, 2013 12:40 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337429#p337429 said:
> ...



Cool. Thanks. I'm thinking of bending sheet instead of framing when I redo my decks & I wasn't sure what thickness I should use.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 29, 2014)

Recently picked up a briggs electric motor. Few mods to the motor and its game on.


----------

